# [Kernel] quel noyau utilisez-vous ?

## titoucha

J'ai remarqué que ces derniers temps pas mal de personnes créaient leur propre noyau (viper,skunk,etc.) et la plupart n'ont pas de descriptif sur les patchs et options intégrés dedans.

Je désirerais savoir si vous utilisez un de ces noyaux "exotiques" et si oui pourquoi.

Dans mon cas j'utilise un noyau beyond, le 2.6.20-beyond2 pour être précis, et je le trouve très réactif en étant aussi très stable, je n'ai jamais eu de plantée.

PS: je ne l'ai pas fait en sondage, car il y a trop de noyaux différents.

----------

## lmarcini

Pour moi, c'est du "classique" :

- gentoo-sources ~x86 pour mon desktop personnel

- gentoo-souces x86 pour celui de ma femme

- suspend2-sources ~x86 pour mon portable pro. Les suspend2-sources étaient précédemment "hard masked" et fonctionnaient très bien chez moi...

P.S. : j'attends avec impatience un noyau xen plus récent avec la nouvelle libata...

----------

## galerkin

moi, j'utilise pour l'instant le noyau 2.6.20-ck1.

Je n'ai jamais trop de problèmes vis à vis de celui là.

Maintenant je suis interessé par le suspend2 pour mon portable. donc je vais passer au suspend2 sources, surtout de la versiob 2.6.21 vient de sortir.

Enfin, je ne suis pas sur mais il me semble que beyond c'est fini il n'y aura plus de mise à jour (je cherche le lien et j'édite)  :Confused: 

----------

## Desintegr

Pour moi c'est toujours les vanilla-sources, et ça fonctionne très bien.  :Smile: 

Tout simplement car je n'ai pas besoin des patches des gentoo-sources, ni d'autres noyaux d'ailleurs.

----------

## titoucha

 *galerkin wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Enfin, je ne suis pas sur mais il me semble que beyond c'est fini il n'y aura plus de mise à jour (je cherche le lien et j'édite) 

 

Ha bon je suis vraiment intéressé par l'info, mais par contre c'est tout récent car la dernière version date de environ un mois.

----------

## sireyessire

Je suis assez fidèle au CK:

laptop (x86) 2.6.21-ck1 (pas encore compilé la version 2)

fixe (amd64) 2.6.21-ck2

server (x86) 2.6.21-hardened-r1

kurobox (ppc) 2.4.27? (celui d'origine)  

Dans le temps j'avais essayé pas mal de kernel tunés en vrac : les (défuntes?) love-sources, les cko, j'oublie pas les gaming-souces (ou game-sources je sais plus des feux 2.4) mais ça seul les vieux verront de quoi je parle..., un petit tour par les mm, et un tas de kernels qui n'ont pas eu bcp de releases et avec des noms assez exotiques que j'ai oublié.

Au final, j'aime les ck-sources / à savoir que je les prends brut c'est-à-dire sans les quelques patches gentoo (qui sont rajoutés dans les ebuilds officiels).

----------

## galerkin

voici la news pour beyond :

http://archlinux.org/pipermail/arch-dev-public/2007-May/000562.html  :Sad: 

----------

## titoucha

 *galerkin wrote:*   

> voici la news pour beyond :
> 
> http://archlinux.org/pipermail/arch-dev-public/2007-May/000562.html 

 

HEEE M****, j'aimais bien ces sources il va falloir en chercher d'autres.   :Crying or Very sad: 

Merci pour l'info.

----------

## geekounet

Perso, je reste sur le vanilla auquel j'ajoute les patchs dont j'ai besoin : vesafb-tng, linux-phc et suspend2  :Smile: 

(Tiens faudra ptêt que je remette le reiser4 un jour ...)

----------

## kwenspc

gentoo-sources sur desktop et suspend2-sources sur laptop. J'ai jamais eu trop le temps de m'interesser aux patchs qui y sont intégrés, du moment que ces noyaux répondent à mes besoins... Mais peut-être qu'en effet ça vaudrait le coup d'aller y jeter un coup d'oeil.

----------

## bouleetbil

Bonjour,

Pour mon PC et mon portable c'est le suspend2-sources-2.6.20 ou j'ai ajouté reiser4 et unionfs (pour le mettre en dur)

----------

## SanKuKai

Je n'aime pas du tout avoir des kernels trop patchés, du coup c'est :

[*] gentoo-sources en desktop

[*] freebsd-sources sur le portable -- j'aurais du mal à le patcher celui-là de toutes façons :p

----------

## titoucha

Je remarque que pour l'instant tout le monde tourne avec du "classique".

Je viens de me compiler un noyau CK et j'ai vu que l'option timer frequency monte j'usqu'à 10000Hz, je n'en vois pas trop l'utilité et en plus en dessus c'est même marqué comme pouvant créer des problèmes   :Confused: 

----------

## galerkin

OFF   :Embarassed: 

 *SanKuKai wrote:*   

> Je n'aime pas du tout avoir des kernels trop patchés, du coup c'est :
> 
> [*] gentoo-sources en desktop
> 
> [*] freebsd-sources sur le portable -- j'aurais du mal à le patcher celui-là de toutes façons :p

 

Tu as finalement mis gentoo freebsd sur ton portable?

Si tu as des retours d'expériences, tu pourrais nous donner des retours (éventuellement dans un autre post) 

/OFF

----------

## SanKuKai

 *galerkin wrote:*   

> OFF  
> 
>  *SanKuKai wrote:*   Je n'aime pas du tout avoir des kernels trop patchés, du coup c'est :
> 
> [*] gentoo-sources en desktop
> ...

 

Oui mon portable tourne bien (très bien même   :Smile:  ) sous Gentoo/Freebsd depuis quelques semaines maintenant.

Je remonterai le thread où j'en parlais afin de faire un petit bilan d'ici mercredi prochain.

Désolé pour ce OFF aussi.   :Embarassed: 

----------

## d2_racing

Je suis avec gentoo-sources x86

Et j'ai toujours un ~x86 pas loin  :Smile: 

----------

## Ezka

Perso comme je suis flemmard en générak j'ai du gentoo-sources x86 ... mais quand je met tout le vrac a jour je met des gentoo-sources ~x86   :Rolling Eyes: 

Mais qu'elle différence entre les cko et le gentoo sources ? Enfin je veux dire y a-t-il un réel interet pour utiliser une sources plus qu'une autre avec du matériel standard ? (Je comprend l'utilité pour les portables  :Smile:  )

----------

## Tuxicomane

J'utilise par défaut les gentoo-sources, car je n'ai jamais eu besoin ( ni surtout l'envie .. ) de regarder plus loin.

Mais je compte bien m'y mettre prochainement !  :Smile: 

----------

## titoucha

 *Ezka wrote:*   

> Mais qu'elle différence entre les cko et le gentoo sources ? Enfin je veux dire y a-t-il un réel interet pour utiliser une sources plus qu'une autre avec du matériel standard ? (Je comprend l'utilité pour les portables  )

 

Ben Reiser4 par exemple   :Very Happy: 

----------

## dapsaille

Gentoo-sources powered ..

 J'ai testé les autres mais jamais réellement ressenti le besoin ..

----------

## davidou2a

Pour mon portable j'ai 2 kernels un stable pas tres optimisé (gentoo-sources) et l'autre en suspend2

Pour mon pc qui devrait me servir d'hote de defiance quand j aurai fini, ce sera surement du hardened...

voila

----------

## Ezka

 *titoucha wrote:*   

> Ben Reiser4 par exemple  

 

Oké donc si tu fais rien d'exotique avec ton PC un bon vanilla te suffit   :Rolling Eyes:  .

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

Même sans rien d'exotique: vesafb-tng, fbsplash, 1gb-lowmem (ck patch)...

C'est pour ça que j'utilise les gentoo-sources.

----------

## zsfrack

Pour moi gentoo-sources 2.6.20-r6. Mais je compte tester d'autre noyau juste pour voir.

----------

## titoucha

Au final je suis revenu au Gentoo-sources car il y a un pilote pour mon raid qui ne passe pas avec les autres sources que j'ai testé à par les beyond, mais vu que beyond RIP   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## kopp

gentoo-sources sur mon laptop, faudrait que je passe au suspend2-sources un jour ... peut être

sur mon desktop je pense que j'ai un noyau, je ne sais pas lequel, et il a probablement plus de 10 mois... quand je retoucherait la machine, la mise à jour va pas être facile...

----------

## Temet

Moi j'utilise un ck-sources que je patche pour le fb-splash (donc aussi vesa-tng) et pour le suspend2.

----------

## anigel

vanilla-sources, toujours.

----------

## Poch

Les classiques gentoo-sources pour mon desktop. 

Je me dis parfois que j'essaierais bien autre chose, mais je n'en ai jamais vraiment eu besoin, les sources gentoo m'ont toujours convenu. Peut-être qu'un jour, qui sait...

----------

